# how much pm is in a average computer?



## usaman65 (Dec 28, 2007)

i have some x-tra computers and wondering how much pm is in them on average.

kev


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 28, 2007)

I recently saw a program on the Travel Channel that answered that question. I think it was called "World of Gold", or something like that. I'll try to look into it more. I seem to remember 3 oz/ton, but that might be way off.


----------



## skippy (Jan 7, 2008)

I just read in a google book that I posted a link to that stated

Dismantling electronics to remove bus bars, steel cabinetry, and heat sinks leaves a product that contains ... (70g/ton) gold. 

So maybe that means that the gold content might be around 70g per ton of circuit boards. It seems that the market price on truck loads of circuit boards is a reasonably fair price (see recycle.net). Now if only I could get twenty tons of cicuit boards ;-)


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 7, 2008)

It varies widely. A ton of modern mobos is worth far less than a ton of old mobos.


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Feb 25, 2008)

i believe there was an answer to that question in one recent post. a link to tinyurl.com? something like .0016 lb. au content from a seventy pound computer. if you are looking into recycling gold from e-waste, and cant readily find old 286, 386, 486 cpus, i would say look into gold plated connectors. IE: printer cables, rca cables. these items are readily reverse plated. good luck and happy hunting.


----------

